# Whats the diff between CVTC, VTC, VTEC, DOHC



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

sup pplz I dont know where to post this but i just baught a nissan altima 06 ht thing hauls when u press the accelerator a bit too quick i want to know the difference between CVTC, VTC, VTEC and DOHC whats the best one and how can i get the limitter out of the 06 altima cant go any faster than 117 mph and can i shift when i want to as in drive it like its steptronic start at 2 it shifts and then i shift it to three when i want to or somthing will go wrong.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

moremoney said:


> sup pplz I dont know where to post this but i just baught a nissan altima 06 ht thing hauls when u press the accelerator a bit too quick i want to know the difference between CVTC, VTC, VTEC and DOHC whats the best one and how can i get the limitter out of the 06 altima cant go any faster than 117 mph and can i shift when i want to as in drive it like its steptronic start at 2 it shifts and then i shift it to three when i want to or somthing will go wrong.


you're asking way too questions right off the bat.. there are a million threads going around about this.. just click on the search button.. not trying to be a butt hole here but you're talking about completely different concepts...

DOHC is the set up of the cams...
VTEC is used by honda not very familiar with it.. but it can be controlled to have it engage at lower RPMs for more power
CVTC is continously valve timing.. its just another air way opening up to let more air out.. can't be controlled.. 

so which one is better ? completely different stuff.. there is no better here...

the stock limiter on the 4cyl altima... technosquare is working on it.. but no word of it yet.. it's actually 118.

and its up to you if you want to use the shifter as "steptronic" but go easy on it.. you might fuck up ur tranny down the road or cause engine damage if you get too happy with it and start red lining it..


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea i dont red line it i make sure i dont my common sense was telling me that ye i searched but not too detailed searches but i'll search again i guess i usually shift it at around 4-5 rpm


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

honestly in first gear you get the most power in the 4-5 rpm range.. second gear around the same.. but in third gear you go past 4 the thing just dies..


----------

